#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Professional Training for Quality Personal

## sarja

Friends,

I kicked off a new thread for self Improvement for Quality personal, members can suggest the training topics, training institures and in brief the opportunities in the job market


I am suggesting the following training programs for QA/QC Inspectors or Engineers

Non-Destructive Tests Level -I, II & III - training

ISO 9001 IRCA Lead Auditor Course

ISO 9001 IRCA Lead Internal Auditor Course

Painting Inspector Course



AWS - to become Welding Inspector/Engineer

CSWIP - to become Welding Inspector/Engineer

members can google the address of the training Institure who are conducting the coursesSee More: Professional Training for Quality Personal

----------


## tessios

CQE-Certified quality engineer

----------


## qak

Dear Friends 

Can anyone share the Latest Exam Question for ISO Lead Auditor based on 2015


Thanks, Dear.

----------

